# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هو أفضل تحقيق لشرح الزرقاني على الموطأ ؟

## صالح صولا

وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## صالح صولا

هل من مجيب؟

----------


## صالح صولا

أين الأخوة

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
من أفضل طبعات شرح موطأ الإمام مالك لمحمد بن عبد الباقي بن يوسف الزرقاني {ت1122هـ}الطبعة التي اعتنى بتصحيحها نصر أبو الوفاء الهوريني ـ الطبعة الكستلية بمصر سنة 1280هـ .
و طبع بتحقيق: إبراهيم عطوة عوض ـ مطبعة مصطفى الحلبي ، القاهرة :1382هـ

----------


## صالح صولا

جزاك الله خيرا أخي 
وهل من سبيل إلى  هاتين  الطبعتين ؟

----------

